# followup from my trip to AC



## catfishmama (Mar 6, 2002)

Just wanted to let those know, I never made it fishing Mom and I had a great time anyway. We each caught several fish on the game "Reel Em In" and didn't lose too much money. Next time I will have to plan a week so I can be sure to get in some fishing. We are heading to Colonial Beach in Va. this weekend. Hopefully the Spot and Croaker are running and we can catch a few. Can someone tell me how you post a picture to the photo gallery? 

Thanks again for all the advice and maybe on my next trip I can meet up with some of you!!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Catfishmama,

Send it to Sandflea via the contact us on the left side of web page and he will put it up on the photo gallery. Well if he deems it is appropriate. I believe this will be your first one so he should be leniant.


----------

